# Run ins with Celebrities.



## CVV1 (Oct 7, 2005)

I had Josh Duhamel come to my school. He is in the show Las Vegas and has one some awards for saop operas. he is also going to star in the Tranformers movie. I also sat ahead the little kid who player adam Sandlers characters son in the Movie Click in an airplane! I actually go to the same school Josh Duhamel went too! Anyone else here had one?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Years ago I use to be a stage hand for a local group that would bring in musicians for concerts. I wont go into the list since many of them are not known anymore. Lots of one hit wonders and up and commers from 20 years ago. 
I ocassionally would pick them up and show them around town. For the most part they are just regular people But there is the occasional one that has the "god" complex.


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

i never met ludacris (well... i don't want to anyway...), but he came to my school and perform. the funny thing is the resident around the stadium said no way he can perform there, so the school move him to indoor place because of the complain.. it was funny... plus he was a popular target for teacher to joke about a month ago.


----------



## robyn (May 29, 2006)

i do a bit of extra work in my spare time so iv met a couple of the stars from local series and stuff. i dnt really get the whole thing that actors are celebs cos if u think about it, its just their job, same as a doctors make us better. but thats just me


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

i actually think the news of (insert a person's name) break up with (insert another's name) is very annoying. it is just their lives, no need to talk about it on tv 24/7.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Because I'm such a total geek, every year I attend DragonCon. I've briefly met a fairish number of celebs that way. One of the absolute nicest I've met was Ray Park (Darth Maul, Toad). He is such a friendly guy. We got him to autograph a photo for our kid and he asked us all kinds of questions about him and just general chit chat. He was shaking hands with everyone and just talking up a storm. Super nice guy.

Probably the most disappointing celeb appearances I've had there were Billy Dee Williams (Lando Calrissian) & David Prowse (Darth Vader). Billy Dee Williams had a heavy entourage of security and would only sign autographs if you bought his new book. We decided that was really not in the spirit of the con and didn't waste our time on him. David Prowse... wow this man has a serious chip on his shoulder about his voice not being used for Darth Vader. He autographs everything - "David Prowse - The REAL Darth Vader".

We've also ran across:
Kevin Sorbo
Ray Bradbury
Anne McCaffrey
Most all of the old battlestar galactica gang
Number 6 from the new galactica
Christopher Lambert (The Highlander) - OMG he is SHORT & Shy!
Alot of the Babylon 5 cast
George Takei
Some of the Buffy/Angel cast (got to see Spikes band FWIW)
R. A. Salvatore
The Cruxshadows (nice folks & one of my fave groups to boot!)
Gwar
Tanya Roberts
Terry Brooks
Lou Ferrigno
Peter Mayhew (Wow he makes my husband look short! hubby is 6'6")
Walter Koenig

And the list just keeps going & going....

If you happen to be a total sci-fi / fantasy geek. Its worth the trip to Atlanta every Labor day weekend. 

Ugh did I really just fess up to that? :lol:


----------



## Ron the handyman (Jan 18, 2005)

Christine said:


> Because I'm such a total geek, every year I attend DragonCon. I've briefly met a fairish number of celebs that way. One of the absolute nicest I've met was Ray Park (Darth Maul, Toad). He is such a friendly guy. We got him to autograph a photo for our kid and he asked us all kinds of questions about him and just general chit chat. He was shaking hands with everyone and just talking up a storm. Super nice guy.
> 
> Probably the most disappointing celeb appearances I've had there were Billy Dee Williams (Lando Calrissian) & David Prowse (Darth Vader). Billy Dee Williams had a heavy entourage of security and would only sign autographs if you bought his new book. We decided that was really not in the spirit of the con and didn't waste our time on him. David Prowse... wow this man has a serious chip on his shoulder about his voice not being used for Darth Vader. He autographs everything - "David Prowse - The REAL Darth Vader".
> 
> ...


Your just bragging!!!!!!!!!!... Love ya R.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

:chair: :lol: 

Nah, if I was bragging I woulda started this thread ;-)


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

I was in the movie 'Three Kings' with George Clooney, Ice Cube, and Mark Wallburg(if thats how you spell it). If you all want me to go into detail about this, just let me know. 

Oh, if you seen it, I can tell you were you can see me in several shots


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Oooo! Yea Shaggy, do tell. Where can we find you?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Celebs I've met........
Jeff Goldblum
Gina Davis
John Thompson (Georgetown U)
Lou Ferigno
Boys II Men
New Edition
Digital Underground
Arrested Development
Axel Rose
Roger Troutman
Ohio Players
George Clinton
B.B. King
Dean Smith (U.N.C.)
Eric Montross
Rick Fox
Reggie Miller
Lebron James


There are many more but I'm tired of typing...... Most were nice but Dean Smith and Jeff Goldblum were the most enjoyable. We met @ F.A.O. Swartz in NY. He stayed with our group for 1 hr easy.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

HA - Christine is a sci-fi geek. HA-HA

pssst- hay Christine if you have met any of the stargate crew let me know.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

I havent met any of them but I know a lot have been there. Christopher Judge has been there twice I know for sure. Don S. Davis has been there also. Teryl Rothery, Bill Dow... heck I dunno them all LOL.

I was told that there were 10 cast members there this year between SG-1 & Atlantis. I've never watched Atlantis tho, so I wouldn't have a clue who they were


----------



## book_em_danio (Jun 12, 2006)

I shook President Clinton's hand in February 1993. Around 1985 I was on a pay phone near Madison Square Garden and Hulk Hogan walked up to the phone, I got off quick and let him use it! About this time of year perhaps 4 years ago, I went to a hotel in NJ to some convention. There were a lot of 1970's and 1980's TV stars peddling stuff. A couple old movie has beens too. I found it rather boring. The friend my wife and I went with basically went nuts over all of this. The only one I wanted to see was Traci Lords. She had a 45 minute line to buy her autograph. My wife didn't want me to meet any ex-kiddie porn queen. 
I've seen celebrities, but never really met them.
I own a small bus company. We transport just over 100 special ed children to various schools. One rider, her dad is a semi-famous actor. Her grandfather was a legendary actor, probably in the top 10 of the 20th century. I would never reveal her identity. As far as I can tell, she has no idea how famous her family is, but she is a very nice girl.
Years ago when I drove buses for someone else, we had a minor league baseball player working with us. Once baseball season was over, he needed money. From what I could gather, he spent about 2 weeks at MLB spring training one year. He spent a bit over a year playing AAA ball (just below Major League) but spent most of his time playing AA or maybe even A. He had a very difficult time accepting the fact that he came close to being a celebrity, but ended up a school bus driver instead.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Unfortunally SG1 was not picked up for another season by the Sci-Fi network.
http://www.stargate-sg1-solutions.com/blog/?p=650


----------



## Ghetto (Jun 10, 2005)

Here is a list of famous people that attended my high school. Cuba Gooding Jr, Garret Anderson of the angels, Jon Garland of the white sox, I think that's pretty much it..I also met Ice Cube while working at staples center. I saw some lakers basket ball players, and frankie muniz.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Man that stinks about SG1. I never went out of my way to watch that show, but I always watched it if I stumbled on it. I thought it was a great show, it just didn't have me hooked enough to make it part of my schedule.

Oh I went to high school & rode the bus with Chris Gardocki of the Steelers.
Also went to school with Kevin Butler & Terance Mathis.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I've met oodles of celebs over the years, some out of necessity, and some by dumb luck, not all of it good.

I used to work for a company that served as a special courier for the entertainment media industry. We hauled/handcarried all sorts of stuff like props & documents and proofs and whatnot to the places and people who needed them. Naturally, along the way I met tons of folks. I've been to DragonCon a few times myself, but while I've met most of those people, I usually already knew them from the job.
I know ALL the Star trek people, for example, and that includes the offscreen ones who really made it happen.
Chase Masterson and I used to have lunch together on rare occasion, even, and her kid was in my gaming group at DragonCon the year she came just because of it.
I've also met some other Trek types out on the street, such as Kate Mulgrew in a Ralph's store and William Shatner in a Hilton hotel bathroom.

Malcom Jaleel White, the kid who played Steve Urkel on "Family Matters," is one I met in a traffic jam one day. For nearly 3 hours he & I were stuck neck & neck on the 105 in L.A..

I went to high school with NBA star Robert Horry. Little punk. Those persons brothers are from a nearby town.

Juice Newton is my 3rd cousin or somesuch.

The pro wrestler called "Mankind" has a house near the Gulfarium where I used to work, and he visited every now and then. Britney Spears came by once, too, but didn't stick around long on account of the fuss. As it happens, I once dated her cousin, so I already knew her anyway, but that was before she got famous. Loni Anderson came by once, too. ( hardly recognizable she was, having just had her lips done and looking very freaky )

Stallone was a client of mine, and once when I was trying to find his house in Miami I accidentally ran across Madonna's goon squad when I found her place instead. I didn't get to really meet her, but she came out to see what the fuss was and waved at me once her people told her what I was doing.
In a similar vein I once turned around in Reba McIntyre's driveway and drove through Lyle Lovett's parking lot, both much to their annoyance. I was driving an 18-wheeler at the time, you see.

I roadied for the Rolling Stones for 5 days, but while I saw them all the time, I didn't really get to know them. I did meet Ron & Charlie a bit, but not Keith or Mick. ( the company I worked for at the time specialized in hauling weird, huge things, and I was there to teach their own guys how to haul a big stage prop that looked like a huge silver snake which loomed out over the stage. )

Pat Benatar, Quarterflash, Devo, Counting Crows, the Platters, Smokey Robinson, Buck Owens, Diana Ross, Molly Hatchet, Styx ... the list of singers and bands I met goes on & on too long to list. 
My dad used to run a restaurant in which a lot of bigtime country stars used to dine regularly, so pretty much anyone who has ever been on Hee-Haw is considered a family friend.
Oh, my dad.. what a life he led. He was an actor himself, you see, and he also worked in a autobody shop which catered to the Hollywood set. Charlie Manson was a buddy of his! He also knew all the greats of the Rat Pack and plenty more, and we would meet them sometimes, too. Roy Rogers & Dale Evans were a family friends with whom we even went on picnics and stuff sometimes.
My dad was also a cop, which came about after being one of the very first original Hell's Angels, back when they were still called the Crestliners. He wound up doing a lot of bodyguarding of politicians and other celebs, and we got to meet a few of them. George Wallace never forgot ANYBODY, and even some 28 years later he instantly recognized my dad when they ran across each other here in Alabama. George Jr. and I have hung out a few times, too, but we're not buds or anything..

I once played against Coach Bear Bryant and comic Jerry Clower in a domino tournament.

Weird Al Yankovic and I were born in the same hospital room, and lived just a few blocks apart when we were little kids. I guess you could say that I'm a charter member of the "Close personal friends of AL," which is the name of his fan club.

Danny Devito I met when he was making that "Big Fish" movie. A buddy of mine is in it, and I happened to meet Devito when visiting him.

George Carlin is one of the most fascinating people I've ever met. Sagelike wisdom wrapped in biting wit.

Vanilla Ice totalled out my Girlfriend's car once, but I didn't realize who he was at the time. 
( yes, it's true, I had a girlfriend once, despite my geekdom. LOL. Actually, she was a real-live, honest-to-badness mafia princess, so things were interesting, to say the least. Now she's a highschool math teacher, of all things! Good thing she doesn't need the money. )

Well, I keep trying to stop, but I keep thinking of more people. I better just stop now and be done with it.

Has my life been somehow enriched by meeting all these people? Have my encounters with the famous somehow made me complete?
Get real. 
I'm still a complete nobody, and I'm still broke. 

By the way, acting is a grueling blue-collar job except for the money. Most folks dream about how great it would be to be rich & famous and live like a movie star, but I'd bet that most of us couldn't hack it for a month. 20-hour days, all the pressure, being dehumanized on a daily basis... it really does suck quite a bit. I've seen it up close, and those people don't look like they're having any fun at all to me.


----------



## NewfieFishGuy (Jul 27, 2006)

My brushes include going to elementary school with Pamela Anderson (Ah, Pamela, where did we go wrong?), shaking hands with the Pope, and meeting Spider Robinson and his wife at Wolfcon. Now he's an awesome guy!


----------



## MiSo (May 3, 2005)

i met Vanilla Ice when i used to work at this one restaurant in south beach.

i also "saw" O.J.Simpson when i used to work at a sports bar. didn't shake his hand but there were tons of people still asking for his autograph.

i also have a signed football from corner back Patrick Surtain.


----------



## robyn (May 29, 2006)

TheOldSalt said:


> By the way, acting is a grueling blue-collar job except for the money. Most folks dream about how great it would be to be rich & famous and live like a movie star, but I'd bet that most of us couldn't hack it for a month. 20-hour days, all the pressure, being dehumanized on a daily basis... it really does suck quite a bit. I've seen it up close, and those people don't look like they're having any fun at all to me.


i second that. iv worked as an extra on a couple tv shows, movies and ads and had one or two roles in ads and commercial vids and stuff. my family hav learnt that after a 12hr day plus overtime and an hour traveling each way, u just leave me alone. even though we often sit around chatting while the crew shuffles things around, it is one of the most exhausting jobs ever. it helps when u hav a fun cast to chill with (and not ppl who just dnt talk) and polite and friendly crew members, but all in all, the old salt is right, it is a reallyhectic job.


----------

